# New Waxing Moon Humidor



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Here's my new humidor that arrived today. We seem to be on a run here with the previous post about a member's fine new Winsor humidor.

This is a 150 count model bought out of stock from Ed Sallee's company. Needless to say I am quite pleased with the beauty and fine construction.

8 Boveda seasoning packs are going inside right now so it will be ready to go when I get back from Hawaii on the 1st of May. Yippee!

Some pics:


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

That's a beauty ... guy does great work!


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

WinsorHumidors said:


> That's a beauty ... guy does great work!


Thanks! There are only a very few of you guys doing this kind of exceptional work with humidors. We unskilled are very appreciative!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful!
Happy new humidor day!


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Beautiful Humidor! As I'm a NP and still learning about humidors, does the bottom panel come out to conceal the humidification packs? It's an interesting design that the seal/edge is on the lid instead of on the bottom portion. Most of the humidors I've looked at have the "lip" on the bottom portion.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

MDinius said:


> Beautiful Humidor! As I'm a NP and still learning about humidors, does the bottom panel come out to conceal the humidification packs? It's an interesting design that the seal/edge is on the lid instead of on the bottom portion. Most of the humidors I've looked at have the "lip" on the bottom portion.


Hi MDinius!

The bottom panel only allows air to circulate under the cigars. I have a dual-Boveda holder (need another) that will mount under the lid.

Actually, if you look closely as it's hard to see in the photos, the seal is both in the bottom and the lid and designed to mesh together. Each has a reverse slant cut to the other.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Really nice! Congrats!

Beautiful... and those miter joints are incredibly well done.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

How has the seasoning and initial use gone for you?


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

I put in 4 Boveda 84 packs the day I got it and left it alone while I was in Hawaii for two weeks. Filled it up when I got home and changed to 4 Boveda 69 packs which hold it right about 62-63%. Those packs are still going strong and still soft. I live in northern AZ which is really dry. Still love it. I store new stock in tupperdors and then move ready to smoke cigars to the humidor when ready.


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

Great to hear


----------

